# Want to replace surround receiver



## HearBest (Mar 30, 2013)

I am new to HTS. I want to replace my surround receiver. My old Integra DTR-5 has no HDMI connections. Found a decent price with warranty on Pioneer Elite SC-63 ($800) or SC-67 ($1,300) or Denon 4520ci ($2,000).

I like the sound of the Elites. My speakers are good, but mis-matched. I like a good soundstage with imaging. I started following forums and heard that the Elite 9.2's can't play highs and wides at the same time. The manual says they can't. (What kind of 9.2 are they if they can only do highs OR wides?) Maybe I should save the $$ and go with the 7.2 SC-63.

Or, split for the Denon 4520 and get the Audyssey EQ XT32? 

Maybe the highs and wides are a marketing ploy and not worth the $$ and extra wires. 

Any suggestions would help. 

Thanks everyone,


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

HearBest said:


> (What kind of 9.2 are they if they can only do highs OR wides?)


It is arithmatic. 7.1 is FR/FL/C/SR/SL/BR/BL + 2 subs. Add a pair of highs *or *a pair of wides for 9.2.


----------



## HearBest (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks for the information Kal.

Trying to get into 21st Century audio and coming from the 5.1 world, I thought the SR/SL was the wides. I should read more threads. I went to 4 hi-end audio stores and they don't have a demonstration room set up for 9 channels. I went back to the diagrams for surround configurations on the web and now can see my misunderstanding. 

So the Elite SC-67 may be the way to go. 9 speakers is plenty for my room. It is $700 less than the Denon.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

From how I understand it, the extra two channels help broaden the front L+R soundstage.


----------



## kingpin748 (Feb 20, 2013)

I just bought the Denon 4520 and I love my front heights. I feel like they give some extra height to the soundstage plus they look really cool.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

If you are interested in factory refurb, Accessories4Less has the 4520:

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-Flagship-Home-Theater-Receiver-150wpc/1.html

Denon is my favorite brand of AVRs. I have the 4520's predecessor in a 11.2 setup and really like it. 11.x does require another amplifier, and obviously another pair of speakers. Audyssey suggests adding the front wides first, then the heights. Both add a lot of extra ambience - on some programs. On well recorded blu rays, the 11.x sounds fantastic. On TV shows, it is hit or miss - some programs sound great, while on others it adds an echoey effect on dialog that is annoying.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I really have been quite pleased with my 4520CI. Pioneer makes an excellent AVR as well and if being used in an installation where ventilation might be an issue would be a proactive choice by virtue of the cool running and energy efficient D3 Amplification that is used.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Kal Rubinson said:


> It is arithmatic. 7.1 is FR/FL/C/SR/SL/BR/BL + 2 subs. Add a pair of highs *or *a pair of wides for 9.2.


You mean 7.2?


----------



## TonyW (Apr 3, 2013)

You should check out Onkyo, they make some very nice receivers that will also give you an 11.2 set up.
If you go with 9.2 you can assign the speakers to be wide or high though Audyssey.
I used to have a Denon 3803 receiver that died on me, I replaced it with an Onkyo 876 a couple of years ago and loved it. "Just wished it handled 3D." but that is only because it is a couple of years old.
I have a 5.1 home theater set up in my family room but am planning on building an 11.2 system in the basement as a dedicated room.
For some reason all the companies only give 9 amps instead of 11 but offer pre-outs for the other 2. I realize that it would cost more to make but people looking for this kind of option are willing to pay the extra for all 11 amps. 

P.S. There is not any material out there that is made in 11.2 format, except for a 1/2 hour film made especially to show its capabilities. It is simulated similar to pro-logic.

Hope this helps!

Tony


----------



## HearBest (Mar 30, 2013)

Hey Guys,

Thanks for all of the information and advice! I changed my mind after reading all of the responses. I bought the Elite SC-65 receiver which is 9.2. I looked at the Denons and the Onkyos. Much of the fun of buying a receiver is going around and listening to different set-ups at Hi-Fi stores. 

I couldn't resist the good price on the SC-65 at Best Buy at $999 with a warranty. I like the sound of the Pioneer. My Klipsch speakers are a little brilliant and the SC-65 is a little warm. I think they will complement each other.

I am spending the next 3 days playing with my toy!:R


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

SC-65 and Klipsch sounds like a great combo, though I doubt you'll ever need all the power the SC-65 can offer.


----------

